# Charging my laptop while driving



## Laura Saldivar (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi,   I have a 99 rexhall airbus.  For the life of me,  I can't figure out why none of my electric outlets work while driving,  not even the back TV will turn on.  Of course they work when generator is on too,  but there must be another way.  What am I missing?  Thanks,  Laura


----------



## krsmitty (Jun 10, 2015)

Unless I am missing something...Your electric outlets will not work unless you are plugged into shore power or with the generator on.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 10, 2015)

Agree with Krsmity unless the Rexhall has a inverter. The electrical outlets are 120 volt.  Welcome to the forum Laura


----------



## akjimny (Jun 12, 2015)

Laura - engine electrical output = 12 volts direct current (DC).  Wall outlet electrical output = 120 volts alternating current (AC).  In order to get 120 volts AC while driving you will have to get a voltage invertor to change 12 volt DC to 120 volt AC.  They make small ones that will plug into your cigarette lighter outlet that "should" provide enough power to run your laptop.


----------

